# (Solucionado)Problema con "app-misc/tracker"en actualización

## lluisparcet

Hola de nuevo,

en una actualización rutinaria del sistema con 

```
emerge -vp --update --newuse --deep --with-bdeps=y @world
```

 me devuelve el siguiente mensaje:

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy ">=app-misc/tracker-0.14.1" has unmet requirements.

- app-misc/tracker-0.14.5::gentoo USE="exif flac gif gnome-keyring gstreamer gtk iso jpeg miner-fs mp3 nautilus pdf tiff vorbis xine xml (-applet) -cue -doc (-eds) -firefox-bookmarks -flickr -gsf -iptc -laptop -networkmanager -playlist -rss -test -thunderbird -upnp-av -xmp -xps"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    exactly-one-of ( gstreamer xine )

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    exactly-one-of ( gstreamer xine ) cue? ( gstreamer ) upnp-av? ( gstreamer ) !miner-fs? ( !cue !exif !flac !gif !gsf !iptc !iso !jpeg !mp3 !pdf !playlist !tiff !vorbis !xml !xmp !xps )

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gnome-extra-apps-3.6.2[tracker]" [installed])

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gnome-3.6.2[extras]" [installed])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

y no se como solucionarlo.

He probado de meter en /etc/portage/package.use la línea app-misc/tracker gstreamer xine pero el problema persiste. También he probado con poner en el fichero indicado gnome-base/gnome-extra-apps -tracker y luego si que prospera la actualización pero no veo clara esta solución.

Este PC lo tengo en la rama testing "~amd64" y uso gnome.

¿Se os ocurre a que se debe este problema y como solucionarlo correctamente?

Agradecido de antemano.

Saludos.Last edited by lluisparcet on Sat Mar 09, 2013 9:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quilosaq

 *lluisparcet wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> He probado de meter en /etc/portage/package.use la línea app-misc/tracker gstreamer xine pero el problema persiste.
> 
> ...

 

Prueba a poner 

```
app-misc/tracker gstreamer -xine
```

 o 

```
app-misc/tracker -gstreamer xine
```

. Lo que más te convenga.

----------

## maurixio

yo tengo el mismo problema, solo que a mi si entra a compilar..pero no termina...

adjunto el log del error: http://pastebin.com/qC8xtwbK

----------

## quilosaq

 *maurixio wrote:*   

> yo tengo el mismo problema, solo que a mi si entra a compilar..pero no termina...
> 
> adjunto el log del error: http://pastebin.com/qC8xtwbK

 

Tienes un problema con una librería proporcionada por el paquete icu. Prueba un 

```
revdep-rebuild
```

 y si no funciona emerge el paquete dev-libs/icu.

----------

## lluisparcet

Pues si, con la solución de quilosaq me ha funcionado   :Very Happy:  . En mi caso he utilizado app-misc/tracker gstreamer -xine y la compilación ha terminado sin problemas.

En cuanto maurixio diga que tiene su tema solucionado pondré el tema como resuelto.

Saludos.

----------

## maurixio

Si, ha funcionado , gracias quilosaq

----------

